# fit



## lletraferida

Da, am verificat şi = potrivire, 

dar în Regular fit / Slim fit / Tight fit (şi ultima găselniţă) Convertible fit nu prea pot să pun _potrivire_.

Ce mă împiedică să las aceste expresii aşa este faptul că fac parte dintr-un context, nu apar pur şi simplu, singure. 
De ex. 
long top part for convertible fit and draping 

aş zice 

parte superioara mai lungă, pentru o potrivire ce se poate modifica şi pentru acoperire. 
Dar parcă... potrivire ce se poate modifica ? Nu-mi place.


----------



## farscape

Croială este cuvântul pe care-l cauţi:

- croială strâmtă = tight fit
- croială lejeră = relaxed fit

f.


----------



## lletraferida

Mersi. 

Da, m-am gândit, dar deja am *cut *şi *cutline*. 
Am pus acolo. Voiam să diferenţiez cumva.


----------



## farscape

Ştiu şi eu? Poate poţi să foloseşti şi linie (suplă, elegantă, lejeră) pentru cut/cutline, în funcţie de context.

Later,


----------

